# Majora's Mask - Terrible Fate [Film]



## oumoumad (Nov 22, 2016)

A tribute to the legendary game, this short showcases Skull Kid’s dark origin story. Our take on how the Zelda Universe could be realized in film. A labor of love for all those involved, this is a gift to the fans.

Director: Mike Grier
Story Adaptation: Josh Grier
Animatoin Director: Hunter Schmidt
Mask Seller: Masashi Odate
Skull Kid: Joe Zieja
Cinematographer: Boa Simon 
Lighting & Rendering: James Beck
Music & Sound: Theophany
Skull Kid Design: Nate Hallinan & Art of Vic
Skull Kid Model: Anders Ehrenborg
Majora's Mask Model: Cordell Felix
Mask Seller Model: Carlos Oretga and Pedro Conti
Rigging: Chris Lesage
Animation: Jakob Christensen
Pre-Vis: Julie Griener, Rachel Beltran, Jacqueline Yee, Aharonit Elior, Taylor Reynolds


----------



## osaka35 (Nov 22, 2016)

Oh neat! excellent work.


----------



## Youkai (Nov 23, 2016)

WOW this looks awesome, even better than some professional productions ... 

are the people behing working for some high class animation studio ? 

If you could get the licence and make a 60+ minutes movie out of it you could show it in movie theaters and make millions XD


----------

